# Question about Express Entry



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

How to compute csr? I only get 71 points


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

scaifem said:


> After submitting my Permanent Residency application, through express entry, what are the stages and rough processing times?
> 
> I am looking to draw on the communities experience to get an idea of this because I was invited to apply for express entry and submitted my application on July 14th 2015, I quickly had an update saying my application was accepted and then a few days later that my medical exams had been checked and approved.
> 
> ...


When did you submitted your profile/expression of interest before you received an invitation?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

IA VET said:


> When did you submitted your profile/expression of interest before you received an invitation?


Immigrating to Canada is _completely_ different than immigrating to Australia. 

I would recommend that you have a look at the "How Express Entry Works" sticky at the top of this forum and then go and read the Government of Canada website for exact details on what you need to do to a) apply for Express Entry and b) achieve a high enough CRS to be granted an invitation to apply, as just submitting an Express Entry profile _does *not*_ automatically guarantee that you will receive an Invitation to Apply.


----------



## neercool (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Neer and I am from India. Currently, I am awaiting ITA based on my express entry profile. My question is regarding Skills Transferability factors points calculation (within CRS). Please find my relevant details below - 
Language Proficiency - CLB 9 or higher (in all 4 language skill areas)
Work Experience (Gained in India) - 2 year 10 months (as of date)
Educational Qualification - Bachelor of Technology, Master of Business Administration.

Request all to please help me out by letting me know that how much do I score within Skills Transferability factors (maximum 100 points), currently ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

neercool said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Neer and I am from India. Currently, I am awaiting ITA based on my express entry profile. My question is regarding Skills Transferability factors points calculation (within CRS). Please find my relevant details below -
> Language Proficiency - CLB 9 or higher (in all 4 language skill areas)
> ...


Google is your friend...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

neercool said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Neer and I am from India. Currently, I am awaiting ITA based on my express entry profile. My question is regarding Skills Transferability factors points calculation (within CRS). Please find my relevant details below -
> Language Proficiency - CLB 9 or higher (in all 4 language skill areas)
> ...



You can't figure this out for yourself and expect us to do it for you?


----------



## scaifem (Aug 20, 2015)

IA VET said:


> When did you submitted your profile/expression of interest before you received an invitation?


I assume this was directed at me? I submitted my express entry profile at the start of June, I got married at the end of May so thought I would avoid that potential complication and submit as a married couple. We then got picked in the next draw ( a few weeks later) and it took 2 or 3 weeks to submit the required information on-line.

Hope that helps.


----------



## parmindersandhu1 (Oct 13, 2013)

HI Dear mates, Pls tell...I will be applying as Social worker. I am working as part time social worker and full time Security Manager in an another company. 

Should I also declare my other occupation(Security Manager) in application. I do not want to declare this because thats of no use as security is not in the A 0 or B occupations.


----------

